# Scenting Curing Bars



## booner (Mar 7, 2008)

Is there any way to add scent to bars that have already been curing for a bit? I used Crisco as my base and to be honest I smell like a croisant after I take shower.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 7, 2008)

My husband would be all over me if I smelled like a croisant    ! You may have a winner there!


----------



## antella (Apr 22, 2008)

Do you mean bars that have completely lost their scent but you can smell the base oils?  I never had that happen.  I always wished I could keep smelling cocoa butter.

Sometimes I put soaps in a box dabbed with the scent and that seems to help make the older bars smell kind of good still.


----------



## digitalmayhem (Apr 24, 2008)

You can't really add fragrance to bars that are already curing...  however, sometimes the fragrance inside the bar tends to be stronger than the outside--  Sometimes I put a cotton ball with whatever essential oils I scented the batch with in the wooden drawers I use while I'm curing the bars after they've gotten pretty hard.


----------



## Missjulesdid (Apr 24, 2008)

I know I had a bar of soap that I had purchased and I thought it lost it's scent, but after I used it a few times, the scent was strong again, I think just the outside lost the scent. I don't know if that's the case with your soap, but you might try to cut into it to see if the center still has scent. 

If there really isn't any scent and If the lack of scent really bothers you you could rebatch it and add scent once it's melted, though if they've been curing for a while you'll want to add some water with the shreds.


----------



## antella (Apr 24, 2008)

Bars that have no scent don't sell though.  Even if they do smell good when you use them.  Happily many scents don't fade all the way, though, and some stay good.


----------



## Missjulesdid (Apr 24, 2008)

> Bars that have no scent don't sell though. Even if they do smell good when you use them.



boy are you right.... but I see it as an eithical concern... If the center is still strong, then storing with some of the scent to help it along is fine imo,,, but if there is no scent in the center, it wouldn't be very good business to try to increase the scent on the outside if the inside still smells like a croissant. 

[/url]


----------

